# swag is for boys, class is for men



## daimpa

Come tradurreste: "swag is for boys class is for men"?
Non c'è un contesto, è una frase "ad effetto". Qui vi potete fare un'idea del significato: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120405133932AA7zvsl
Il problema è nella traduzione della prima parola, "swag", il resto è decisamente semplice..
Su wordreference indica malloppo, bottino, ma penso che sia sbagliato tradurre in questo modo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
Ogni volta che proponi un quesito al forum devi dare anche:
- il contesto della frase
- il tuo tentativo di traduzione

Ed evitare "traduzione di" e simili nei titoli.

Qui tutte le indicazioni necessarie:



Tutorial: Come e in quale forum creare -           modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione
Tutorial: Come devo scegliere i titoli delle           discussioni?
Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il           contesto"?

>>> Linee guida             integrali del forum italiano-inglese <<<

Ti invito ad aggiungere le informazioni mancanti.

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## daimpa

Fatto, grazie e scusami.
Speriamo che ora qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi!


----------



## mylla

Sembrerebbe qualcosa tipo "Un vero uomo non fa il figo, ha classe"
Però per "swag" mi viene in mente un bimbomi***a! Si può dire su WR?


----------



## stella_maris_74

In questi due precedenti thread ci sono delle spiegazioni sul significato gergale di "swag":
got swag
Kiss my swag


----------



## chipulukusu

La prima vollta che ho sentito _swag_ (in realtà _swagger_) è stato nella canzone dei Black Eyed Peas del 2009, _Boom Boom Pow. _Credo che sia un termine diventato popolare di recente al di là del mondo che parla inglese. Non credo che esista una parola precisa per definirne il significato in Italiano.
L'unica parola che mi viene è _atteggiamento_, ma, a parte che non so se è italiano standard o regionale, questa parola in italiano ha spesso una connotazione negativa, mentre l'originale inglese è neutro o positivo.

Propongo: _i ragazzi si atteggiano_, _gli uomini hanno classe_, ma ripeto, non so se è italiano standard e comunque questa frase ha una connotazione più negativa (verso i ragazzi) della frase inglese che pretenderebbe di tradurre.


----------



## mylla

Leggendo su urban dictionary, a me sembrava che "swag" avesse una connotazione molto negativa! Mi sembra che le persone un po' più adulte non sopportino proprio questi ragazzini che "fanno i fighi" coi pantaloni abbassati e il cappellino al contrario e quindi "atteggiano" semmai mi sembra troppo generoso nei loro confronti! Ma forse ho capito male...


----------



## chipulukusu

@mylla hai ragione, leggendo bene l'OP si nota il giudizio negativo verso "i ragazzi". Però _swag_ non ha un significato di per sé negativo.  Dire "I like your swag" è come dire "you're cool".Anche se non posso dire di aver mai sentito un ragazzo inglese esprimersi in questo modo.


----------



## bearded

Il mio suggerimento:
Le pose sono roba da ragazzi, la classe roba da uomini.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Azzarderei una sorta di quasi-neologismo per "swag" (essere cool, avere _stile_ secondo i canoni moderni) direi "Essere _stilosi_ è da ragazzi, essere _di classe _è da uomini" ... potrebbe funzionare?


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> "Essere _stilosi_ è da ragazzi, essere _di classe _è da uomini"



A me piace.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chipu!  

Grazie! Mi fa un sacco piacere!


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Chipu!
> 
> Grazie! Mi fa un sacco piacere!



Grazie a te! Inoltre _stiloso_ traduce l'usatissimo inglese _stilish_ che altrimenti non avrebbe un singolo termine corrispondente in italiano...


----------



## mylla

"Stilosi" non mi convince: presuppone eleganza, mentre tutte le immagini di Google (che a quanto pare spopolano su Facebook) associate alla frase contrappongono uomini in giacca e cravatta e ragazzini col cappellino e i pantaloni calati... che io non definirei stilosi...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Mylla 

Secondo me, infatti, essere "in giacca e cravatta" non significa "avere classe", mentre seguire i dettami della moda, significa (ma forse sbaglio) essere "stilosi" (giacca e cravatta o calzoni strappati purché secondo le ultime tendenze modaiole), ma "avere classe" è tutt'altro ... un ragazzino segue le tendenze della moda, lo stile moderno ... un uomo veste con classe anche se non segue la tendenza.

Però, ripeto, forse sbaglio ...


----------



## mylla

Eppure è proprio così che interpretano questa contrapposizione i fotomontaggi che risultano dalla ricerca della frase su "Immagini". Non ha senso dire "secondo me la classe è", le immagini parlano chiaro per cosa intende con classe e "swag" chi le ha create. Mi sembra di aver capito che sono link che girano su Facebook.


----------



## chipulukusu

Questo pure è vero... ma quello che è sbagliato semmai è il mio accostamento di _stilish_ a _stiloso. Stiloso_ lo vedo molto più informale che _stilish_ a dire il vero. Non definirei mai _stiloso/a_ un uomo con un vestito sartoriale o una domma con un tailleur firmato. Direi che è un uomo/uan donna _di classe.
Stiloso _presuppone qualcosa di fresco, _giovane_ e originale, secondo me, ed è proprio l'idea che il termine (_a nice_) _swag_ vuol far passare. Il problema è che _swag_ non indica solo uno stile di abbigliamento, è un modo di atteggiarsi in generale, che comprende il modo di vestire, il modo di camminare, il modo di parlare. Inoltre nell'ambito in cui è nato _swag_ è un termine assolutamente neutro, deve essere qualificato (_like/dislike_). Quando si è diffuso è venuto ad identificare un _certo_ stile, ma non è questa l'origine del termine, secondo me.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mylla, mi perdonerai, ma non ho capito niente della tua ultima risposta. 
Se "stiloso" non va bene ... perché non aspettare altri suggerimenti?

EDIT
Ecco, Chipu, per esempio quest'ultima tua precisazione mi fa cambiare idea su "stiloso" che, di fatto, fa pensare più a un "modaiolo" che a "uno che si atteggia" ...


----------



## mylla

Qui non dovremmo discutere l'origine del termine, e tanto meno se è neutro o meno: è chiaro che nel nostro contesto ha una connotazione decisamente negativa, altrimenti la contrapposizione boys/men non avrebbe senso di esistere.


----------



## chipulukusu

@mylla, mi rendo conto, dalle immagini, che _swag_ sembra diventare un sinomino di _chav style_, ma non è questa l'origine del termine. Questo uso del termine è _judgemental_ come direbbero gli inglesi. 

Non è neanche vero che _swag_ sia del tutto neutro. Dire _I've got a swag_ è sicuramente autocelebrativo...

Se ci pensi bene la frase non è completamente negativa se la interpreti come:

_Swag is ok for boys, class is ok for men. _Both things are ok but for different people.


Ci vorrebbe un madrelingua a fare chiarezza sul tutto...


----------



## mylla

Mi spiego più chiaramente
1) secondo me stiamo andando fuori strada
1a) Non ha senso dire cosa intende ognuno di noi per "classe" o "stiloso" o "swag". Guardiamo i risultati immagini e prendiamo atto di cosa intende chi le ha create, visto che appunto sono immagini e quindi piuttosto obiettive.
1b) Non ha senso neppure dire "secondo me ha un'accezione neutra" Dal momento in cui una frase è formulata in quel modo, è evidente che si contrappone un negativo/deprecabile e un positivo/desiderabile.
Da 1a) deriva che non dobbiamo interpretare i termini ma farci venire in mente come descriveremmo in italiano le due categorie rappresentate. A me per gli i primi viene in mente tutto uno spettro di appellativi che va da "fighetto" a "bimbominkia", ma non dico che siano le soluzioni, la frase può anche essere girata (anche se vista la popolarità su Facebook/Yahoo answers dei link contenenti la frase e il pubblico cui presumibilmente è rivolta non ci si dovrebbe scandalizzare a usarli).


----------



## Anja.Ann

1) Sono d'accordo;

1a) Non sono d'accordo: chi ha creato le immagini è obiettivo? Come lo sai? Anch'io posso creare un'immagine e metterla in rete ... eppure non sono "obiettiva"  (e, sicuramente, è così: chi lo è mai? Tu?) ; 

1b) Spiegherà Cipu il suo punto di vista; 

Da 1a) Non interpretare, ma farsi venire in mente ... cosa significa? Ognuno "si fa venire in mente" i termini che la sua mente gli suggerisce, sperando di aiutare l'OP e non suscitare polemiche inutili. Aggiungo che non dovresti dire "*a me* (per i primi) viene in mente ..." perché ti contraddici proprio per quanto tu stessa affermi in 1a), precisamente: *non ha senso dire cosa intende ognuno di noi per* ...

Magari ci fermiamo qui e cerchiamo alternative alle nostre stesse proposte o aspettiamo altri suggerimenti? 

P.S.: Se posso, visto che esistono espressamente per lo scopo: usa gli "warning" quando è necessario.


----------



## Zainyx

Ciao a tutti, sono un madrelingua inglese ma purtroppo il mio italiano è più debole, e non sono quindi in grado di dare una traduzione perfetta. Posso però chiarire l'uso di _swag_ in questa frase. La definizione appropriata è questa, da uno dei thread che ha nominato stella_maris_74.
_
__Swag_ è stato diffuso dagli artisti R&B, e adesso si trova ovunque su internet come anche YOLO. Viene usato come gergo serio da molti giovani, ma ironicamente da molti altri. Ci sono ulteriori informazioni qui, e qui invece un sacco di esempi dell'uso ironico e dispregiativo. Forse possono servire da spunto.




chipulukusu said:


> @mylla, mi rendo conto, dalle immagini, che _swag_ sembra diventare un sinomino di _chav style_, ma non è questa l'origine del termine. Questo uso del termine è _judgemental_ come direbbero gli inglesi.
> 
> Non è neanche vero che _swag_ sia del tutto neutro. Dire _I've got a swag_ è sicuramente autocelebrativo...
> 
> Se ci pensi bene la frase non è completamente negativa se la interpreti come:
> 
> _Swag is ok for boys, class is ok for men. _Both things are ok but for different people.





Sono d'accordo in parte con chipulukusu: _swag_ non è per niente neutro, è invege autocelebrativo o lusinghiero se usato sul serio, e da del ridicolo se usato ironicamente. Nella frase_ swag is for boys, class is for men_, non c'è ironia ma il senso è decisamente dispregiativo.

Dal contesto culturale sono certo che non stanno dicendo che _both things are ok for different people_, il senso è sicuramente che _lo swag può andare bene solo per i ragazzini, i veri uomini hanno della classe.


_ Resta appunto, come dite, il compito di decidere come riferirsi in italiano allo _swag_ o a quelli che usano la parola in maniera non-ironica. Per questo purtroppo non posso esservi d'aiuto.


----------



## mylla

1a) Non sviamo ulteriormente il discorso... Chi ha creato le immagini non è obiettivo certamente, ma l'immagine di per sé sì, nel senso che esprime il punto di vista di chi l'ha creata e noi non dovremmo specularci sopra con i nostri preconcetti sul termine ma cercare di capire cosa intendeva chi l'ha usato in quell'occasione concreta (nella frase e quindi nell'immagine che l'accompagna).
Non mi contraddico perché voi interpretate un termine generale ("_swag _vuol dire questo, ma in origine voleva dire quell'altro..."), mentre io sto semplicemente sostenendo che va capito cosa indica nel contesto specifico della frase, e soprattutto, nell'*uso* che se ne fa sui social network. Non c'è niente da interpretare, si tratta di trovare un modo per descrivere ciò che si vede... abbiamo la fortuna di avere prove visive!
Non mi sembra affatto una polemica sterile puntare l'attenzione sul *contesto specifico e concreto *invece che su fantomatiche etimologie e interpretazioni di cosa significa per ognuno essere di classe o stilosi. Mi sembra che si creino polemiche inutili ponendo la questione dell'obiettività o meno di un'immagine, quando non è assolutamente questo il problema di chi ha posto la domanda, questione che viene semplicemente sollevata per screditare un'opinione.


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi, mi stupisco di voi!!!!

*"Tirarsela è da pivelli, gli uomini hanno classe"*

Non è forse questo che stavamo cercando????

P.S. ho voluto appostamente (amici non native: è un gioco di parole che richiama Antonio Albanese -comico- nei panni del suo personaggio Cetto La Qualunque, non esiste in italiano) fare lo swaggone!


----------



## bearded

'Tirarsela' mi piace molto, è anche molto 'idiomatico'. Allora diciamo:
Tirarsela è da ragazzini, avere classe è da uomini.


----------



## mylla

Suona benissimo, ma, scusa se sono un po' fissata con usi della frase tipo questo https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28749068.96882.379301402082494&type=1&theater, che mi sembrano i più popolari
e non mi sembra che sia una contrapposizione tra "tirarsela" e "avere classe", quanto proprio di modi di vestire, anche perché mi sembra che quelli che se la tirano di più in questa foto siano proprio i "men"!


----------



## giginho

Ho usato pivelli per rafforzare il senso della parola swag che forse restava un po' nascosto nella parola tirarsela che, in italiano, è usata in moltissimi ambiti. Con quel pivelli ho inteso mettere in luce quello che dice il thread postato precedentemente che chiarifica come la genesi del termine appartenga ad una sottocultura R&B (se ho capito giusto).

Secondo me il termine ragazzini è un po' debole.....ma bisogna vedere chi dice questa frase: faccio fatica a pensare a mia nonna che dice "pivelli"!

EDIT: *Mylla* il link postato da Zaynix dice: 



> The word "swag" is short for "swagger," which refers to a confident and often arrogant manner in which a person carries themself



Chi spiega è uno Yankee, quindi ne dovrebbe sapere. Non vi è alcun riferimento al modo di vestirsi ma all'atteggiamento. Se poi tu vuoi riferire la parola al vestiario sei libera di farlo ma non vedo evidenze che ti supportino


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi, Zainyx  

Grazie per il tuo contributo! Mi è molto più chiaro il significato di "swag", soprattutto dalle spiegazioni fornite nel primo link esterno! 
Onestamente, non mi è ancora venuto in mente nulla in italiano, che possa rendere la stessa idea, anche se il suggerimento di Giginho mi piace!


----------



## mylla

Le uniche "evidenze" che ho sono queste (sono immagini, mi perdonerete se non aggiungo contesto ai link)
http://drawception.com/pub/panels/2012/9-9/FxADwF7N3s-2.png L'espressione è simile per entrambi, direi che entrambi "se la tirano" e quindi la contrapposizione non gioca su questo
http://media.veryfunnypics.eu/2013/...-swag-men-have-style-gentlemen-have-class.jpg


----------



## giginho

La seconda foto rende abbastanza l'idea ma non è il vestito è tutto l'insieme che li rende dei perfetti  bimbiminkia, metti quei vestiti addosso a Brad Pitt e il tuo giudizio scommetto che cambierebbe all'istante (non su Braddone!!). E' l'atteggiamento, i gesti che fanno (gliele mozzerei quelle manace), le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano che nemmeno una Mercedes, come portano il cappello, come indossano le catenazze ...... è l'atteggiamento che fa il monaco, non l'abito!


----------



## Zainyx

giginho said:


> EDIT: *Mylla* il link postato da Zaynix dice:
> 
> Chi spiega è uno Yankee, quindi ne dovrebbe sapere. Non vi è alcun riferimento al modo di vestirsi ma all'atteggiamento. Se poi tu vuoi riferire la parola al vestiario sei libera di farlo ma non vedo evidenze che ti supportino



Effettivamente confesso che era una definizione un pò incompleta. In verità, la gente usa spesso_ swag _per riferirsi anche a un certo stile di abbigliamento. Quello che si mette Justin Bieber è un ottimo esempio.

_I've got killa swag _potrebbe voler dire_ I'm really confident and charismatic _oppure _I dress really fashionably_ oppure, spesso, una combinazione dei due significati. Mi scuso se ho confuso le cose ma è un termine abbastanza complesso, che infatti (in altro contesti) può voler dire anche _booty_ (nel senso di malloppo) o _merchandise_ ("check out the cool shirts and other swag you can buy on our website"). L'ho anche sentito come sinonimo di _yoink!._


----------



## giginho

TUTTA COLPA DI ZAINYX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mi ha fregato! Mi scuso con Mylla allora!

Temo che in italiano non esista un termine polivalente per indicare sia l'abbigliamento che colui il quale si abbiglia così....li insultiamo diversamente!!!


----------



## mylla

giginho infatti non ho mai detto che "bimbominkia" o "fighetto" per me si riferisce al solo modo di vestire, anzi, il fatto che anche per te indica un atteggiamento mi conferma la bontà dell'idea che mi ero fatta di quei soggetti!
e comunque... preferisco i mori a Brad Pitt! (super OT: vogliamo parlare di quanto sia scaduto a prestarsi a quella pubblicità del profumo?!- nella quale, tra l'altro, se la tira tantissimo!)


----------



## giginho

mylla said:


> giginho infatti non ho mai detto che "bimbominkia" o "fighetto" per me si riferisce al solo modo di vestire, anzi, il fatto che anche per te indica un atteggiamento mi conferma la bontà dell'idea che mi ero fatta di quei soggetti!
> e comunque... preferisco i mori a Brad Pitt!



Si, Mylla, la colpa è tutta di Zainyx che mi ha trascinato sulla brutta strada non completandomi la definizione di swag e facendomi fare errori clamorosi, per cui mi trovo più in sintonia con quanto dicevi tu....ripeto, è stra-super-colpa di Zainyx!!!  

P.S.i mori sono i più belli in assoluto, sono d'accordo con te, non c'è proprio paragone!!!! *disse giginho pettinandosi i suoi capelli scuri*  !


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari anche " Le arie sono per i ragazzi, per gli uomini c'e' la classe "

A parte la scelta lessicale, ci vorrebbe il contesto per capire come costruire la frase, che cosa enfatizzare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odysseus54 said:


> A parte la scelta lessicale, ci vorrebbe il contesto per capire come costruire la frase, che cosa enfatizzare.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, Odysseus


----------



## chipulukusu

Ho letto con interesse tutte i commenti ed ho imparato molto, però non mi sono spiegato bene, quando dico che _swag_ ha un'eccezione neutra volevo dire che in origine non era riferito ad un particolare look, ma al fatto di _avere_ un _look personale.

_Forse mi spiego meglio pensando a una volta (una delle pochissime volte ovviamente) che ho usato questa parola: mia figlia si lamentava che al lavoro (un department store) le avevano detto di non mettere una gonna nera che arrivava praticamente al pavimento. Si chiedeva perché alle ragazze musulmane era consentito di portare gonne lunghe e a lei no. Per "sopire" la contestazione ed evitare _sensible issues_ avevo provato a dirle: "I don't know, maybe they just think that you're trying to have a _swag_, while you're are just supposed to look professional". Con questo non volevo certo dirle che con quella gonna sembrava una _chavette_ o una buzzurra, non mi avrebbe mai perdonato! Non credo di aver avuto successo comunque... troppo _matusa_.

Ecco, secondo me in origine _swag _è nato con il senso di avere complessivamente un _look originale, _e"_figo_"ovviamente_... _e ovviamente posso avere male interpretato fin dall'inizio... (la prima volta che ho sentito _swag_ pensavo fosse una parolaccia)

@Zainyx, se tutti gli italiani che hanno un italiano debole si esprimessero come te saremmo a posto per i prossimi tremila anni a livello di istruzione!!


----------



## giginho

Chip, tu ti infili anche in situazioni spinose: come puoi arrischiarti a parlare del look di una donna????? hai fegato, amico mio!!!  

Riassumendo: swag vuol dire avere uno stile proprio, distinguersi dagli altri in un modo o nell'altro, quindi è passato a designare quelli che vogliono farsi notare per il loro stile particolare.....al giorno d'oggi conciandosi come dei  bimbiminkia, ho ben compreso?

@Zainyx: ho dovuto controllare dopo il post di Chip....per me eri italiano da come scrivevi!!! maximum respect!!


----------



## chipulukusu

giginho said:


> Chip, tu ti infili anche in situazioni spinose: come puoi arrischiarti a parlare del look di una donna????? hai fegato, amico mio!!!



Ciao Giginho, evidentemente ho ancora molto da imparare, nonostante l'età

EDIT: comunque mi rendo conto adesso che faccio un errore a focalizzare troppo il concetto di _swag_ sul look. Come il concetto di _classe_ va ben oltre l'eleganza dei vestiti e coinvolge tutto il modo di fare, lo stesso è per lo _swag. _C'è solo una differenza generazionale e di valori (o presunti tali) alla fine


----------



## Willower

Questo dibattito è molto interessante - non avevo udito di "swag" in questo contesto!   Ma sono d'accordo che la frasa inglese è spregiativo vis-a-vis "swag" e forse si pùo cercare una parola meno letterale per tradurre "swag" - è  possibile di dire qualcosa come  _la posa, _oppure _l'ostentazione?_


----------



## Odysseus54

Willower said:


> Questo dibattito è molto interessante - non avevo udito di "swag" in questo contesto!   Ma sono d'accordo che la frasa inglese è spregiativo vis-a-vis "swag" e forse si pùo cercare una parola meno letterale per tradurre "swag" - è  possibile di dire qualcosa come  _la posa, _oppure _l'ostentazione?_




Certo che e' possibile, anche se troverei un po' difficile usare 'posa' , che non e' un atteggiamento in genere, but rather a specific instance of 'posing'.  

Con 'ostentazione' il registro e' piu' formale.  

Un'altra variante :

" Gli atteggiamenti se li danno i ragazzi - gli uomini hanno classe " . ( I am throwing in a bit of a chiastic construction as a bonus  )

But again, we are reaching if we don't have a context.

Does this sentence mean that what we call 'swag' in kids is what we call 'class' in grown men ?
Does  it mean that kids are, for their inherently imperfect nature, destined to have 'swag' , whereas grown men alone are capable of having 'class' ?
Does it mean that men should not have 'swag' , because that's kids' stuff ?

These are three possible interpretations which the sentence, as it is and without context, is open to.  To each of these interpretation would correspond a different architecture and different lexical choices in the translation.


----------



## Willower

Odysseus,  _attitud_e   è esattamente la parola inglese che cercavo !


----------



## chipulukusu

Ho una testimonianza di prima mano...

I was listening to Steve Punt's comedy show on Bbc Radio 4, and there he goes:

"A college in South London has banned its students from using slang because they say it would consequence in job interviews, which is probably a fair point:
_
A:'_Now, what qualities do you think you can bring to this post?'

B:'Yeah, I'm bringing some _swag_, _innit safe_...'

A:'Excellent'"

This seems to prove that _swag_, like _innit_ and _safe_ is considered typical enough of a juvenile slang, at least in London, to be cited in a mainstream comedy show. It also proves, as Zainyx said, that _swag_ means more than _look_ and that the same term provokes hilarity outside the circle of its users...


----------



## Willower

chipulukusu said:


> ... It also proves, as Zainyx said, that _swag_ means more than _look_ and that the same term provokes hilarity outside the circle of its users...



That's what I understood, and why I thought a more generic term would be appropriate - attitude, street cred.  The "Mumsnet" website produced a glossary of teenage vernacular to assist parents, which gave this interpretation of "swag"

Swag: attitude, arrogance, sense of own attractiveness to opposite sex.’  http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/25/top-14-teenage-slang-translations-according-to-mumsnet-users-3855458/


----------



## mylla

I don't think a generic term is appropriate here. We shouldn't forget that our goal is to help daimpa with her specific sentence and take into account the link she provided as an example. Moreover, she says "frase ad effetto", so we should find something effective. And I thought we had also come to the concusion that in this specific circumstance it is pejorative, so "atteggiamento" and the like are not pejorative or effective enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Odysseus54

Tirarsela ?


----------



## Matrap

La sbruffoneria/essere sbruffoni?


----------



## mylla

Matrap mi hai ispirato un "fare lo sborone"! Comunque penso che tra "fare il figo, fighetto, bimbominkia, roba da ragazzi/pivelli, atteggiarsi, fare gli sbruffoni" ci stiamo proprio sbizzarrendo! forse daimpa dovrebbe dire cosa le piace di più per vedere almeno in che direzione andare... Secondo me la strada migliore è qualcosa che includa sia il fatto di darsi delle arie che vestirsi in un certo modo...


----------



## Zainyx

Non per riportare la discussione indietro fino a metà thread, ma mi scuso per la confusione di prima e vi ringrazio per i complimenti, che mi fanno molto piacere dato che sono nato e cresciuto quasi completamente in Inghilterra, senza contatto diretto con l'italiano fuori da mia madre e l'abbonamento a Topolino che mi ha fatto. Infatti lo sto adesso studiando all'università per perfezionarlo 

Purtroppo ci viene insegnato ben poco slang. Tornando ai discorsi utili, scusate la tesona ma vorrei dare un contesto culturale specifico alla frase originale che ci ha dato daimpa, dato che penso di conoscerlo. Feel free to skip it, because it's not essential.

Non so quanto siate pratici di _internet memes_ e del tipo di umorismo che si trova nelle communità virtuali tipo Reddit, tumblr e così via, ma credo sia quella l'origine di _swag is for boys, class is for men_. Servirebbe un esperto di antropologia internettistica per l'analisi completa, però dalle mie osservazioni è capitato più o meno così:

1) Come capita con tutte le generazioni, la gioventù attuale (o perlomeno una porzione significativa) ha adottato una moda d'abbigliamento e una collezione di valori per distinguerla. Prendendo come esemptio unico lo _swag_ (dato che naturalmente ci sono in verità un'infinità di sottoculture), queste sono ispirate alla cultura R&B e hanno a che fare con gli ochhialoni da sole, i pantaloni a mezz'asta, i berretti da baseball con l'etichetta rimasta attacata, l'opulenza vistosa, l'arroganza ma anche un'aspetto romantico, ecc. C'entra molto l'acronimo _YOLO _(You Only Live Once).

2) Questa sottocultura invade Facebook, tumblr, ecc. (questo è un ottimo esempio).

3) Sorgono dei contromovimenti. C'è chi li trova insopportabili: spesso giovani della medesima età che però hanno valori diversi, ma anche di gente più grande che francamente dovrebbe preoccuparsi di meno di quello che fanno e dicono i ragazzini. Ci sono altri che trovano i _swaggossi_ semplicemente divertenti. Esempi di immagini che dimostrano l'odio per lo swag, e altre che lo prendono semplicemente in giro.



chipulukusu said:


> Come il concetto di _classe_ va ben oltre l'eleganza dei vestiti e coinvolge tutto il modo di fare, lo stesso è per lo _swag. _C'è solo una differenza generazionale e di valori (o presunti tali) alla fine





chipulukusu said:


> This seems to prove that _swag_, like _innit_ and _safe_ is considered typical enough of a juvenile slang, at least in London, to be cited in a mainstream comedy show. It also proves, as Zainyx said, that _swag_ means more than _look_ and that the same term provokes hilarity outside the circle of its users...



Credo che questi siano i concetti importanti.



Odysseus54 said:


> Certo che e' possibile, anche se troverei un po' difficile usare 'posa' , che non e' un atteggiamento in genere, but rather a specific instance of 'posing'.
> Does this sentence mean that what we call 'swag' in kids is what we call 'class' in grown men ?
> Does it mean that kids are, for their inherently imperfect nature, destined to have 'swag' , whereas grown men alone are capable of having 'class' ?
> Does it mean that men should not have 'swag' , because that's kids' stuff ?
> 
> These are three possible interpretations which the sentence, as it is and without context, is open to. To each of these interpretation would correspond a different architecture and different lexical choices in the translation.



Sono d'accordo, e personalmente propendo per l'idea che la nostra frase è strata scritta dalla parte del gruppo 3 composta anch'essa di giovani, che però odiano la direzione che ha preso parte della loro generazione. Perciò l'interpretazione corretta sarebbe, sempre secondo me, quella in rosso.

*TL;DR* Servirebbe, se esiste, una parola o una frase in italiano che rappresenti l'idea di classe (perché lo swag e la classe sono pressoché equivalenti, ma per sottoculture e/o generazioni diverse) ma che si riferisce soltanto ai giovani e può avere un senso dispregiativo a seconda del punto di vista, e significare anche quindi arroganza, sbruffoneria e giochetti per bambini. C'è una parola che usano i giovani d'oggi per descriversi, tipo _cool?_
_
Cool _non va bene, ma credo che la traduzione migliore sarebbe qualcosa tipo _essere cool è per i ragazzini, gli uomini hanno della classe.

EDIT: forse _fare il figo,_ come ha detto mylla?_


----------



## mylla

Grazie Zainyx per aver portato l'attenzione sui meme e anche su un particolare modo di vestire, non mi sento più sola! e complimenti anche da parte mia!
Il fatto è che "fighetto" denota sia un atteggiamento che un modo di vestire... ma non è necessariamente quello degli occhialoni e pantaloni bassi... bimbominkia forse si avvicina un pelino (pare nell'immaginario collettivo che ascoltino rap, e sicuramente si "atteggiano"). Come modi dispregiativi per indicare "sottoculture" giovanili mi vengono in mente anche "tamarri", e "truzzi" (per questi ultimi mi sembra che come atteggiamento e stile ci siamo, ma forse sono associati più alla musica da discoteca...)


----------



## Zainyx

Può darsi allora che, come immagino sia con 'chav', 'rudeboy', etc. il termine inglese viene usato anche all'estero? Forse 'swag' non si può tradurre in modo da ritenere tutte le sue fattezze, se non esiste una sottocultura identica che ha inventato un suo termine equivalente. 

Se è questo il caso, ma non sono in posizione di saperlo, forse la cosa più vicina rimane "lo swag è roba da ragazzini, la classe è roba da uomini".


----------



## mylla

Penso che non sarebbe capito. A meno che a daimpa non serva per un trattato di sociologia, direi che il compromesso migliore, se non si trova un equivalente esatto, è quello di trovare... come dire... un "bersaglio" che qui in Italia possieda quelle caratteristiche fondamentali che hai elencato così lucidamente prima, cioè una "sottocultura" giovanile disprezzata da persone più "adulte" o da altre sottoculture per motivi di abbigliamento, atteggiamento, gusti (musicali) anche se non coincide perfettamente col fenomeno dello "swag"


----------



## Zainyx

Hai perfettamente ragione, se la parola inglese non è conosciuta sarebbe inutile usarla. Bè, allora posso solo concordare pienamente con ciò che hai detto prima: 



mylla said:


> Matrap mi hai ispirato un "fare lo sborone"! Comunque penso che tra "fare il figo, fighetto, bimbominkia, roba da ragazzi/pivelli, atteggiarsi, fare gli sbruffoni" ci stiamo proprio sbizzarrendo! forse daimpa dovrebbe dire cosa le piace di più per vedere almeno in che direzione andare... Secondo me la strada migliore è qualcosa che includa sia il fatto di darsi delle arie che vestirsi in un certo modo...


----------



## london calling

A me personalmente piace la traduzione di Odysseus: _tirarsela_. E' proprio quello il significato di 'swag', quell'atteggiamento arrogante, quel 'guardate come sono bello'....


----------



## Willower

london calling said:


> A me personalmente piace la traduzione di Odysseus: _tirarsela_. E' proprio quello il significato di 'swag', quell'atteggiamento arrogante, quel 'guardate come sono bello'....


 Sono d'accordo. Non possiamo sempre trovare la parola esatta, ma questa soluzione  cattura bene il senso.


----------



## mylla

Secondo me con "tirarsela" si perde troppo. Mi fa venire in mente uno vestito tutto elegante che fa il prezioso, che cammina bello diritto e non uno che fa il duro coi pantaloni larghi abbassati e cammina molleggiato.


----------



## daimpa

Ragazzi grazie mille a tutti per le risposte, mi fa piacere che la discussione alla fine sia stata di interesse per tutti! La frase comunque l'ho letta qualche giorno fa per caso, l'idea doveva esser quella di risaltare la "classe" degli uomini, mentre "swag" è uno "stile" di cui ci si vanta ma erroneamente. Questo è stato il significato che gli ho attribuito.


----------

